# Gould's recording of The Art of Fugue?



## mrravioli (Feb 2, 2014)

Did Gould record the full cycle of Bach's Die Kunst der Fuge?

I'd be surprised if he didn't. But I can only find a CD from Sony with Contrapunctus 1-9 on organ and a couple of pieces on piano (see https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Fugue-Anniversary-Johann-Sebastian/dp/B00006FI8C). I also watched several clips of him playing the work on piano on Youtube.

Really interested in finding more of them.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

So far as I remember, Gould recorded part of the AoF on piano and another part on organ. No complete recording.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

No he recorded 1-9 on the chamber organ which was bizarre and excerpts on the piano including the final fugue. He appears to have been somewhat inhibited by the work which is puzzling as it is the one which suits his particular gifts the best. Sad we didn't get the whole thing on the piano.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

DavidA said:


> No he recorded 1-9 on the chamber organ which was bizarre and excerpts on the piano including the final fugue. He appears to have been somewhat inhibited by the work which is puzzling as it is the one which suits his particular gifts the best. Sad we didn't get the whole thing on the piano.


Chamber organ??

From this web-page:

https://www.musiqueorguequebec.ca/orgues/canada/torontoaskac.html

_En 1960, la paroisse installe un superbe orgue Casavant (Opus 2589, 59 jeux répartis sur 3 claviers manuels et pédalier) qui fut inauguré le 6 octobre. En janvier 1962, le célèbre pianiste canadien Glenn Gould a enregistré, sur cet instrument, le premier volume de l'Art de la Fugue de Bach._


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Se also this:

https://www.discogs.com/Bach-Glenn-Gould-The-Art-Of-The-Fugue/release/1795706


----------



## mrravioli (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the info. A pity that he didn't record the full cycle, but Gould always had his own understanding of what to play/record or not.

Glad we have the Sokolov recording now.


----------

